# Sprawy forum >  Brak możliwości wysyłania prywatnych wiadomości

## SirArgal

Z góry przepraszam, że zakładam nowy temat, ale nie jestem w stanie wysłać prywatnej wiadomości - i to jest problem, który pojawił się po zmianie statusu mojego konta.

Klikniecie sekcji 'wyślij prywatną wiadomość' kończy się pojawieniem komunikatu;




> nie masz dostepu do tej strony. Prawdopodobne powody to:
> 
>    1. Twoje konto nie ma wystarczajacych uprawnien, aby przegladac te strone,
> 
>    2. Probujesz edytowac cudza wiadomosc lub wykonywac jakiekolwiek inne akcje administracyjne,
> 
>    3. Twoje konto nie zostalo w pelni aktywowane lub jest wylaczone przez administratora,


Wcześniej nie miałem takiego problemu i prosiłbym administratora o sprawdzenie, czy przypadkiem nie wyłączył mi tej możliwości.
Z góry dziękuję.

----------


## tk

Witam,
juz powinno działać,
w razie jakichs problemów prosze smiało pisać

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## SirArgal

chyba jednak nie pomogło...

----------


## tk

ok, przepraszam, moj blad,
juz poprawione

pozdrawiam
T.K.

----------


## SirArgal

fakt, teraz działa, dzięki. temat to zamknięcia

----------

